# Metolius wood



## boogercookie (Feb 18, 2011)

Metolius river from bridge 99 to lake billy chinook has some sketchy wood. The first 7ish miles has routes through partial strainers. Below the cabins there is a super sketch triple drop comprised of wood completely spanning the channel. Below that are a few more mandatory portages around spanners through the braids/island section. More wood in the tongue of the only IV. And another limbo log about 3 miles from the take-out. We saw 1.5 wrecked kayaks on this run. Pretty country, but not worth a second look for me


----------



## BryanS. (Jun 22, 2012)

That sucks! Glad I opted for the middle white salmon.


----------

